# Baby Girl Left On Hospital Trolley



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Thought i'd share this story with u all but be warned it is sad  I cant even begin to imagine what kind of problems the babies mother must be going through to do something like this...

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/skynews/20080917/tuk-baby-girl-left-on-hospital-trolley-45dbed5.html

TK x


----------



## loobylou713 (May 8, 2005)

Don't you wish you could say I will have her.

Linda


----------



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

i saw this on the news this morning 
i would have thought they would be able to show an image of the mother from cctv
she obviously needs help her self, and must be going through hell
really hope the get them reunited soon


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Sometimes I think its better for the child. Some moms really dont want children nor can they feel like they are able to take care. I think it takes a lot of guts to do what this mom did.... Admitting you cant take care of your own child is a big thing. 

Part of me resents the media for hunting for the mom.. She left the baby in a hospital sure she could have turned it in personally but I think thats a hard thing everyone wants to persecute.. 

Im glad she left it in a hospital and not in a gutter or cardboard box in an alley

I hope this baby finds a loving family and is able to grow up healthy and happy


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Although it takes a lot of guts to abandon ur child i don't agree that it's always better for the child. 

Maybe the mother didn't want the baby nor feel that she could care for her but we can only think of reasons why someone would do this but only the babies mother knows what kind of life she can offer at the time. Lets say she was only a child herself or in an abusive relationship and knew that the baby would not be in a safe environment or didn't have a stable place to live etc then do u really blame her for doing this?! 
I don't think its fair to judge someone just because they obviously need help & don't feel fit 2 look after another being that needs so much time, care & attention.

I really do hope they find the mother and she either admits that she does what the baby but needs help or just hands the baby over to Social Services where im sure will be put into a loving home.

Either way i wish them both the very best of luck.

TK x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

I live fairly close to this hospital (they managed my m/c in fact but, thankfully not my pregnancy and my DS birth) and I have my own theory as to why this baby might have been abandoned like this.

The article seems to indicate they have very little hope that the mum will show up now. So sad. If she doesn't come forward this child will probably never know her origins or why she wasn't wanted. 

C~x


----------

